# More Gaggia classic problems



## Dougie (Jan 27, 2012)

Having just fixed my old classic by fitting a new solenoid I have a new problem. My GF switched the machine on with no water in it and now it is unresponsive.

It doesn't heat up or pump water. i have checked the pump and it works. I have checked the wiring the best i can and everything looks ok. i can't check ant technical things as I don't have the data, ohms etc.

Power is getting to the switch, although it doesn't light up, but the bulb was broken on the power switch before but the bulb on the pump switch worked.

Does any one have a link to a technical journal or have any idea where I can start?

Many thanks.


----------



## Dougie (Jan 27, 2012)

It's ok folks. It's a faulty thermal fuse.

So where the best place to get a new fuse?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Pick any reasonable electronics store. They are a standard 192 degree fuse and you certainly don't want to pay 'Original Gaggia Part' prices. Unfortunately you can't really solder them and will need to crimp it to the wires.


----------

